# Boiled Chicken question



## cookin

Hi everyone, I was wondering if someone could help me out with the amount of time I should boil about 8 chicken thighs. I was thinking about an hour, maybe thats too long? Thanks in advance.


----------



## GB

Boiling is generally not a very good way to cook chicken. You end up with flavorless dry meat. What are you making with the thighs?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Welcome to DC cookin....It may help folks answer your question to know what you are going to do with the thighs..It may make a difference in "time"


----------



## cookin

Hi everyone, thanks for the greetings.   Well what I was planning on doing was spread bbq sauce on the boiled thighs after it was finished to make a kind of bbq chicken thing. I'm really not very familiar with cooking, so any tips could be great.  Thanks a lot!


----------



## Andy M.

Hi, cookin.  Welcome to DC.

I'd recommend putting the thighs on a baking sheet and roasting them in a 400F oven until done.  Them brush with your sauce and turn on the broiler.


----------



## cookin

Nice idea, thanks. How do I know when they are finished?

Also, if you had to boil them with this kind of recipe, how long would you boil them for? 

Thanks!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Try this....

Spray an oven proof pan...with Pam etc.
Remove skin from thighs...
Salt and Pepper 
Pour your favorite BBQ sauce over thighs.
slice a whole onion on top...
cover with tight fitting lid or aluminum foil...
Preheat oven to 350*
cook for 1 solid hour...
Becareful removing lid or foil...lots of steam...will burn you if not careful

Enjoy!


----------



## cookin

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Try this....
> 
> Spray an oven proof pan...with Pam etc.
> Remove skin from thighs...
> Salt and Pepper
> Pour your favorite BBQ sauce over thighs.
> slice a whole onion on top...
> cover with tight fitting lid or aluminum foil...
> Preheat oven to 350*
> cook for 1 solid hour...
> Becareful removing lid or foil...lots of steam...will burn you if not careful
> 
> Enjoy!


 
MMMM sounds tasty! Thanks! I was just wondering though as to my original question, i'm still curious as to boiling times for thighs!   I'm going to try this recipe though 

Thanks again!


----------



## GB

It is very difficult to judge chicken by time. What you should really do is get yourself an instant read thermometer. You can get one for less than $10. Chicken is done at 165. Take it out of the water at about 160 and let it rest, covered while the temp goes up the last 5 degrees.


----------



## Robo410

chicken in a good sized pot at a slow rolling boil will cook in a bout 20 min ... supposing you are not cooking frozen chicken.

Chicken parts on a roasting pan in the oven at 350/375 about 30 minutes.  (once again assuming you have thawed chicken.

However, always best to check with a thermometer.


----------



## Andy M.

To make a fine point on the above recommendations, you shouldn't boil proteins, you should simmer them.  Boiling proteins makes them tough and stringy.  

Bring your pot of liquid to a boil and put in the thighs.  Bring the water back to a boil then turn down the heat so there are just a few bubbles breaking the surface of the liquid and continue to cook it at that rate.

Go with the internal meat temperatures GB gave you, above.


----------



## jennyema

Like others have said .. don't *boil.*

Cooking time for simmering 8 chix thighs depends on their size, what size pot you use, whether they are boneless or bone-in and other things.  

Use a big pot.  Salt the water.

Use a meat thermometer to tell doneness.  

That said, simmering really isn't a good way to make BBQ chicken.


----------



## NYBrit

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Try this....
> 
> Spray an oven proof pan...with Pam etc.
> Remove skin from thighs...
> Salt and Pepper
> Pour your favorite BBQ sauce over thighs.
> slice a whole onion on top...
> cover with tight fitting lid or aluminum foil...
> Preheat oven to 350*
> cook for 1 solid hour...
> Becareful removing lid or foil...lots of steam...will burn you if not careful
> 
> Enjoy!


 
Wow!  That sounds really good and very simple.  I'm going to have to try that myself.  Thanks!


----------



## Uncle Bob

NYBRIT....

I usually do a whole cut up chicken...with two whole onions 
Serve the peices with onion and some pan drippings..it will be thin..
You can serve addtional bottled sauce on the side if you like...
The breast meat is sometimes a wee bit dry...depending on the size of the bird...Obvioiusly you can be "creative" when it comes to seasoning...garlic comes to mind...as does Worchestersire sauce...maybe Tabasco...and of course your favorites!

Enjoy!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Hey Pook...

I am not a big fan of tomato based.. full of sugar BBQ sauces either...
Doing this tempers the sauce so it is not so "in your face"...I do find it(BBQ sauce) a good base to start from and add other things to your liking...
I have had in the past some family members that like the tomato based sauces for dipping at the table so that is why I mention it...

Enjoy...

 seems I used some Hoisin and a little 5 spice one time...Sriracha adds a nice zip too!!


----------

